# Peter Stokkebye Luxury Series



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

If Mr Stokkebye called you up and said he was discontinuing 2 of the luxury flakes and needed you to pick the one that would stay, which would you pick?

I love bullseye, thats my choice.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Luxury twist is my favorite, the smell of it gets my mouth watering... mmmmm....


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd cry...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Twist for me, but i'd sure buy up a bunch of the others if he gave me notice like that!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, so twist seems to be the easy winner so far!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

LNF for me, although I've never tried the bullseye flake. I like LTF but something about it reminds me of frosted shredded wheat.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

LBF for me, because it's the only one I've tried so far and I thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

LNF here, but I also light quite a bit of the luxury english on fire in addition to those other two flakes.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I just had a bowl of LTF after lunch, and boy was it tasty. I think I like it better than the others at the moment, but LNF could pull back ahead at any time.

The bullseye I could probably do without.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

The twist sure has a lot of fans! Might have to revist.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Twist is the best... and in case I haven't mentioned it before, it smells awesome! :lol:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Twist is the best... and in case I haven't mentioned it before, it smells awesome! :lol:


Twist is straight VA, right? Whats something it compares to?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Twist is straight VA, right? Whats something it compares to?


It is a lightly topped/cased, I haven't really found anything comparable...

Here is the review I posted of it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...00481-peter-stokkebye-luxury-twist-flake.html


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> It is a lightly topped/cased, I haven't really found anything comparable...
> 
> Here is the review I posted of it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...00481-peter-stokkebye-luxury-twist-flake.html


The topping/casing explains the subtle sugary sweetness that I get. For me it is very much grassy/VA plus the sweetness which when combined reminds me of frosted shredded wheat breakfast cereal. Not bad, just not what I'm looking for usually. My last ounce of it went out in a sampler several weeks ago.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> The topping/casing explains the subtle sugary sweetness that I get. For me it is very much grassy/VA plus the sweetness which when combined reminds me of frosted shredded wheat breakfast cereal. Not bad, just not what I'm looking for usually. *My last ounce of it went out in a sampler several weeks ago*.


And I'm loving it!:beerchug:


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> And I'm loving it!:beerchug:


One man gathers what another man spills :dude: Awesome.

I would clear out the bank account on LTF if they stopped production :faint2:

Scott


----------

